# GLOBALE ERDERWÄRMUNG



## Naturschutz (28. März 2007)

Liebe Benutzer dieser Internetadresse,

ob ich mit meiner Nachricht an Euch gegen irgendwelche Regeln auf dieser Seite verstoße ist mir egal, trotzdem bitte ich Euch diesen Text aufmerksam durchzulesen. 
Ihr müsst wissen, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr immer heißer wird, dass gentechnisch bedingtes Erbmaterial von einigen Tierarten durch diesen Vorgang zum Aussterben führen und die Menschheit vor ihrer wohl größten Prüfung steht. 
Die Rede ist von der Globalen Erderwärmung.
Ich möchte Euch nicht dazu bringen, ständig auf die Energie zu verzichten, das ist der falsche Weg. Ich möchte, dass ihr versteht, was Globale Erderwärmung für den Menschen und alle anderen Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten bedeutet und einsichtig werdet. 
Jeder kennt den Vorgang der „normalen“ Erderwärmung. Sonnenstrahlen treffen durch die Atmosphäre ein und werden von der Erde teils wieder reflektiert. Die Reflektierten Strahlen treffen somit wieder auf die Atmosphäre, wo sie dann wieder reflektiert werden. Durch diesen Vorgang bleibt in der Erdatmosphäre mehr Strahlung und erwärmt dadurch den Planeten. Ohne diesen Vorgang wäre ein Leben auf der Erde undenkbar. 
Durch die Globale Erderwärmung wird diese Atmosphäre aber immer dicker und immer mehr Strahlen werden in der Atmosphäre letztendlich gehalten, wodurch sich die Erde immer weiter erwärmt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manche werden sich vielleicht denken: „Oh, bissel wärmer könnts hier schon sein, da hab ich kein Problem damit!“, doch dieser Gedanke ist grundlegend boshaft. Folgen sind stärkere und häufigere Naturkatastrophen wie Tornardos und Tsunamis, welche dann auch in neuen Gebieten auftreten können. Außerdem wird durch die Erwärmung des Wassers das Eis an den Polen zum Schmelzen gebracht und die enorm große Fläche der Eisschicht, die normal 95% der Strahlen reflektiert und die Erde damit praktisch abkühlt, ist dann weg und es wird noch heißer. Sind die Pole erst einmal geschmolzen, werden riesige Flächen der Erde, meist dichtbesiedelte Küstenregionen, überschwemmt werden und ein Leben dort unmöglich machen. Studien zufolge soll die Zahl der Flüchtlinge aus diesen Gebieten um die 100 Millionen betragen. 
Dies ist nur ein kleiner Einblick, was uns bevorsteht, wenn wir jetzt nicht handeln. Es ist unsere Heimat die wir zerstören… und es ist wahrscheinlich die einzige die wir haben. 
Aber bald ist es zu spät!

Ich habe meine Informationen zu diesem Thema aus dem Film „An Inconvenient Truth“ von Al Gore, den ich jedem empfehle anzuschauen. Dort wird mehr auf diese Punkte die ich ansprach eingegangen und auch einiges besser erklärt, als ich es kann. Sollte hier jemand eine Aussage von mir erweitern können, darf er das natürlich gerne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Bitte an Euch ist zu helfen! Ich bin selbst erst 17 Jahre an und schautwas ich mache! Zur Zeit versuche ich eine Naturschutzorganisation in meinem Landkreis zu gründen und stecke viel Zeit hinein, obwohl ich eigentlich sehr viel anderes zu tun hätte. Jeder kann helfen! Lebt nicht für Euch, lebt für die nächsten Generationen und sichert ihnen ein angenehmes Leben!

Besucht auch bitte www.climatecrises.de, der offiziellen deutschen Seite von Al Gore. 


Liebe Grüße, 
Andreas


----------



## Monolith (28. März 2007)

Die Seite ist kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du machst uns aber nur auf das aufmerksam, was man durch die Nachrichten und das Fernsehen erfährt, für mich war da nichts neues. Was willst du damit erreichen, wenn man fragen darf? Klar, muss die Menschheit sich bessern, aber das wirst du durch einen Forumpost nicht erreichen.

Aber viel Glück/Erfolg dir und deinem Verein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sougaiki (28. März 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Die Seite ist kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, der Erde is das so ziemlich egal was wir machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal wirds wärmer mal wirds kälter...ja irgendwann kommt ne Eiszeit wieder ,) Der Mensch ist nur ein Augenzwinkern auf der Erde und in paar Millionen Jahren juckt das die Erde eh nimmer was wir so getrieben haben ^^

Aber man sollte natürlich sparsam und inteligent mit Resourcen und der Umwelt umgehen, aber da solltest du eher mal die Chinesen, Inder und Amis bekehren die juckt das nämlich ma gar nicht und die stellen den grossteil der Weltbevölkerung da


----------



## Kruaal (28. März 2007)

Denke auch das der TE bei uns falsch ist und lieber bei denjenigen anfangen sollte, die das Kyoto Protokoll nicht unterzeichnet haben.



> ob ich mit meiner Nachricht an Euch gegen irgendwelche Regeln auf dieser Seite verstoße ist mir egal, trotzdem bitte ich Euch diesen Text aufmerksam durchzulesen.


 Close pls!



> Meine Bitte an Euch ist zu helfen! Ich bin selbst erst 17 Jahre an und schautwas ich mache! Zur Zeit versuche ich eine Naturschutzorganisation in meinem Landkreis zu gründen und stecke viel Zeit hinein, obwohl ich eigentlich sehr viel anderes zu tun hätte. Jeder kann helfen! Lebt nicht für Euch, lebt für die nächsten Generationen und sichert ihnen ein angenehmes Leben!


Ja das macht Sinn! Eine weitere Organisation Gründen (was du wohl nichtmal kannst, da minderjährig) anstatt sich einer bestehenden anzuschliessen die aber dieselben Ziele hat -.-


----------



## Len (28. März 2007)

Ja, die globale Erderwärmung is nix Neues, leider.
Es wird erst jetzt vermehrt darüber berichtet, weils so langsam brenzlich wird... 
Vor zehn Jahren kam vermutlich nur ein kleines "Oh.. blöd " und das wars. 

Das 'Problem' können wir leider nicht mehr Rückgängig machen.. also kuck ich zu, wie wir uns selbst über nen unbestimmten Zeitraum selbst vernichten. 

Hach, ich kling so toll desinteressiert.. es is wahnsinn.


----------



## Minati (28. März 2007)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Jeder weiß über das Problem bescheid, man wird tagtäglich damit konfrontiert.
Aber es gibt auch noch andere schlimme Dinge. z.B.: Atommülllager, die den Atommüll nicht ganz vernichten können und so in irgendwelchen dubiosen Lagerstättenlagern. Dieser Atommüll (nicht alle, aber die meisten)wird noch nicht mal in speziellen Tonnen aufbewahrt und sickert so ins Grundwasser (man, ich lese zuviel Clive Cussler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Und dann kommt dann noch die Sache mit den Amerikanern .. ja, dazu sage ich mal lieber nix -.-

So long ...


----------



## Deadlift (28. März 2007)

Schau "The day after tomorrow", so wirds kommen und nicht anders.


----------



## StoneSour (28. März 2007)

len schrieb:


> Ja, die globale Erderwärmung is nix Neues, leider.
> Es wird erst jetzt vermehrt darüber berichtet, weils so langsam brenzlich wird...
> Vor zehn Jahren kam vermutlich nur ein kleines "Oh.. blöd " und das wars.
> 
> ...



*zustimm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War bestimmt sowieso nur son Umweltschützer der sich in den ganzen Foren anmeldet und diesen 1nen Text spammt.... 

Naja ist halt auch nur ein Problem von vielen die die Menschen nicht im Griff haben....

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (28. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Schau "The day after tomorrow", so wirds kommen und nicht anders.



Ich weiss bis heute nicht genau um was es in dem Film geht.. hatte den ausm Inet gezogen.. scheisse abgefilmt, dt Vertonung war auch mies.. und vor dem bösen Mitfilmer im Kino hockten zwei Afroköpfe.. konnte nur auf die glotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (28. März 2007)

Was interessiert mich die Klimaerwärmung, ich hab doch ne Klimanlage....hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (28. März 2007)

Wenn das stimmt was die Nachrichten so schreiben, dann werd ich natürlich mithelfen! Ich werde gleich mal meine 7 Sachen packen und im Wald leben gehen! Dort werde ich in 50 Jahren einsam und alleine sterben weil ich an einer Wuzel erstickt bin und das wird niemanden jucken aber wenigstens hab ich etwas beigetragen zur diesem Weltweiten Stop von der Erderwärmung!

Diese Hippies und die von Greenpeace sind ja noch schlimmer als die Erderwärmung und die Kommunisten zusammen! -.-


----------



## Cilméron (28. März 2007)

Oh mann.. das thema liegt mir voll am Herzen.. ich liebe die Umwelt.. deshalb spiel ich auch immer Druiden und so.. am besten von die Nachtelfen.. total schön wenn man in die Natur lebt..


----------



## Anokhi (28. März 2007)

Wenn ihr die Globale Erwärmung aufhalten wollt hört auf eure Rechner mit FCKW-gefüllten Netzteilen zu betreiben! Die sind an allem Schuld..

P.S. Ein Freund meinte dass man wenn man Hüte aus Aluminionfolie trägt was gegen Erderwärmung tut! Ich mach das jetzt auch und so!


----------



## Cilméron (28. März 2007)

Die tragt mien Vadre um sich von den Äliens zu schützen..


----------



## Denji (KdV) (29. März 2007)

Ihr seit doch alle Irre was interessiert es mich wenn die Erde unter geht wenn ich schon lang nimmer lebe :/


----------



## Monolith (29. März 2007)

Für schrieb:


> Ihr seit doch alle Irre was interessiert es mich wenn die Erde unter geht wenn ich schon lang nimmer lebe :/



Gute Einstellung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Nachkommen interessiert es? Und eventuell dich in mehreren Jahren auch noch!


----------



## Cilméron (29. März 2007)

Nun... früher oder später gibt die Erde natürlich sowieso ihren Geist auf.. bis dahin jedoch sollte man vielleicht gucken auf ihr zu überleben und die Technik weit genug zu bringen um den Brocken verlassen zu können bevor es zu spät ist..


----------



## AhLuuum (29. März 2007)

Es gibt auch positive Seiten!


----------



## Kleinkariert (29. März 2007)

GLOBALE ERDERWÄRMUNG???

Oh nein, die Pole schmelzen und die Holländer ersaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (29. März 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Es gibt auch positive Seiten!



Hannover ist nicht langweilig :/
Wenn das so passiert bin ich unterwasser, naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist aber lustig gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cilméron (29. März 2007)

Und natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn.. als ob die Pole tatsächlich vollkommen wegschmelzen würden und wir alle ertrinken.. die Wolkenbildung die durch die Kondensation dieser riesigen Mengen Wasser entstehen würden, würden den Großteil der Wärme von vorhinein abhalten und das ganze auf einem angenehmen Pegel halten.. zudem auch dafür sorgen dass das sogenannte Ozonloch sich wieder regeneriere kann.. es gibt so viele Faktoren, die dagegen sprechen dass das passiert, was prophezeit wird.. mal ganz davon abgesehen dass echt unglaubliche Mengen Wasser nötig sind um den Gesamtmeeresspiegel auch nur um 5cm anzuheben...


----------



## Chizzz (29. März 2007)

Die ALiens sind viel schlimmer als die Erderwärmung.

um die sollten wir uns ma lkümmern


----------



## Licanin (29. März 2007)

Chizzz schrieb:


> Die ALiens sind viel schlimmer als die Erderwärmung.
> 
> um die sollten wir uns ma lkümmern



Für das hab ich schon vorgesorgt! Ich hab nen Riesigen Plasma Strahl dingsbumsda auf meinem Dach aufgebaut! Jetzt können die Aliens kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S Hab da noch was gefunden wo alles wegen der Klimaerwärmung richtig erklärt wird^^:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NeAKo7YzKoM


----------



## Bl1nd (30. März 2007)

Hier hab ich mal was, für alle, welche meinen das Ganze sei nur ein Witz:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=a2Bxi5YhREI

So, seht euch das mal an... Spätestens in 50 Jahren werdet ihr nicht mehr lachen...


----------



## Cilméron (30. März 2007)

Bis dahin sind die meisten sowieso gestorben.. das hat mal wieder überhaupt keine Relevanz für all die Leute, die das sowieso nicht kratzt..


----------



## Chizzz (30. März 2007)

Dann gehn wir halt in 50 Jahren drauf und jetzt?

wWas willste denn machen???
Film Held spielen und die Welt retten oder was?

und nochmal Al Gore

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5BjrOi4vF24&amp...ted&search=


----------



## Minati (2. April 2007)

ich puste schonmal mein gummiboot auf, wenn die große flut kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambushador (2. April 2007)

Ich mach mal ne Archen-Firma auf


----------



## Randalica (2. April 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal was, für alle, welche meinen das Ganze sei nur ein Witz:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=a2Bxi5YhREI
> 
> So, seht euch das mal an... Spätestens in 50 Jahren werdet ihr nicht mehr lachen...




OMFG  wenn er das ganze normal und sachlich erklärt hätt würd eh keiner hinhören, aber nein, da zählt er schön länder auf und bei manhatten muß er gleich mal auf die tränendrüse drücken.... blabla und das WTC memorial .... manmanman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der kann was und dann schnell Bush noch eine reindrücken... von wegen, nicht nur auf den terrorismus achten sondern auch auf andere dinge (hier sollte ein kotzsmiley sein)


----------



## Centekhor (2. April 2007)

Und das wichtigste:
Wir müssen die Co²-Emission von Fahrzeugen senken ...
Allein die Menschen produzieren mehr Co² als die Fahrzeuge *lol*
Und jetzt der Witz:
Wissenschaftler fanden heraus, dass Methan für die globale Erdwärmung VIEL schlimmer ist als Co² ... und woher kommt Methan? Genau, vom Rindvieh auf der Wiese ... die im Jahr 3Tonnen Methan (ich weiss nimmer ob fest, flüssig oder gasförmig *wegschmeiss*) ...
Und es gab schon Politiker, die Vorschläge machten, die Rinderpopulation weltweit zu verringern ...
Also gibts jetzt dreimal täglich ´n Steak oder wie? Oo


----------



## Licanin (2. April 2007)

Randalica schrieb:


> OMFG  wenn er das ganze normal und sachlich erklärt hätt würd eh keiner hinhören, aber nein, da zählt er schön länder auf und bei manhatten muß er gleich mal auf die tränendrüse drücken.... blabla und das WTC memorial .... manmanman
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Recht haste! Aber was interessiert mich eigentlich dass das WTC Memorial dann unter Wasser stehen wird? Ist doch sowieso nur ein grosses Loch wo man nicht braucht!


----------



## Grizzla (3. April 2007)

Keine Sorgen es wird so kommen :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=d1CRv-qghZg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (3. April 2007)

Wie verzweifelt muss man sein das man sich mit seinem Hilferuf schon an die buffed-Community wenden muss??


----------



## Schonas (3. April 2007)

Ordinary people make good Goverment pets.


Message to Garcia.


----------



## AhLuuum (6. April 2007)

> Also gibts jetzt dreimal täglich ´n Steak oder wie? Oo



Das ist doch mal ein Wort!


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2007)

Die globale Erderwärmung ist ein Fakt über den man sich nicht zu unterhalten braucht. 

Der Weltklimarat hat sich jetzt auf einen Bericht über die Folgen der Erderwärmung geeinigt, allerdings erst, nachdem den Forderungen, der USA, China und Saudi-Arabien die Schuldfrage und somit eine mögliche Schuldzuweisung abzumildern, nachgegeben worden ist. 


Über gewisse pseudo-faktische Aussagen zum CO² Wert und den Methan Ausstoß von Rindviechern brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, gell.


----------



## Centekhor (6. April 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Über gewisse pseudo-faktische Aussagen zum CO² Wert und den Methan Ausstoß von Rindviechern brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, gell.



Wir brauchen uns auch nicht über die Globale Erderwärmung unterhalten weil es solche Warm-Kalt-Zyklen schon immer gegeben hat und man heute Mutmaßungen über das frühere Klima aufgrund von halbgaren Aussagen in 700 Jahre alten Wälzern macht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anokhi (8. April 2007)

Würden doch nur die Polen schmelzen, dann wären meine Mitbewohner nicht mehr da und jeder Tag erfüllt mit Sonnenschein anstelle von Kotzgeräuschen die einen aufwecken.


----------



## AhLuuum (8. April 2007)

Wegziehen und seine Ruhe haben. > Umwelt verschmutzen und dem Rest der Welt schaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. April 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Wir brauchen uns auch nicht über die Globale Erderwärmung unterhalten weil es solche Warm-Kalt-Zyklen schon immer gegeben hat und man heute Mutmaßungen über das frühere Klima aufgrund von halbgaren Aussagen in 700 Jahre alten Wälzern macht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na, wer ist denn da den der anglo-amerikanischen Industrielobby und ihren gekauften Statistiken über eine quasi non existente Erderwärmung auf den Leim gegangen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2500 wissenschaftliche Referenten 
800 mitwirkende Autoren
450 Hauptauthoren 
130 Länder 
6 Jahre Arbeit​
münden in einem Bericht, der ziemlich drastisch aber auch objektiv die Folgen der Erderwärmung aufzeigt. Kalt-Warm Zyklen sind tatsächlich wiederkehrend aber das als finale Aussage für einen Contra-Erderwärmung Standpunkt heranzuziehen, widerspricht jeder Logik. Es sei denn natürlich man wurde gekauft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. April 2007)

Ich will auch korrupt sein!


----------



## glacios (9. April 2007)

naja die welt kann ruhig unterwasser stehen, solange die server von blizzard noch funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (12. April 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kalt-Warm Zyklen sind tatsächlich wiederkehrend aber das als finale Aussage für einen Contra-Erderwärmung Standpunkt heranzuziehen, widerspricht jeder Logik. Es sei denn natürlich man wurde gekauft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*guckt auf sein Konto* 
schön wärs ...

Globale Erderwärmung schön und gut ... aber das liegt nicht in deutscher Hand, da gibts andere Länder, die was tun müssten, nur die machen nix ... 
Also MUSS ich mir jetzt dann irgendwann ein nagelneues Auto kaufen/leasen was ich mir gar ned leisten kann, nur weil da manche Leute der Ansicht sind, dass wir hier als leuchtendes Beispiel vorangehen sollen?
Ich bin definitiv für den Naturschutz usw. ... aber das ganze sollte mal in humanen Bahnen laufen!

Ich habe ein Zweitauto, das ist knapp über 20 Jahre alt, läuft auf ne rote 07er Nummer (Youngtimer), das fährt hin und wieder und hat sogar nen G-Kat (Euro1), d.h. das darf in CO-Werten genau so viel Dreck in die Luft pusten wie ein Fahrzeug mit Euro4 ... nur dass ein Euro4-Fahrzeug diese Werte nach glaub 30 Seks erreicht, ein Euro1-Fahrzeug erst bei Betriebstemperatur...

Und wieviele Fahrzeuge ohne Kat oder mit nem U-Kat fahren weltweit noch herum?

Wie wirkt sich denn der Feinstaub der Dieselfahrzeuge ohne Rußpartikelfilter auf die Erderwärmung aus?

Ich bin ganz gewiss kein Umweltsünder, aber irgendwo gibt es eine Grenze, wo es einfach nur noch Absurd wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kloros (16. April 2007)

Temperaturschwankungen hat es schon immer gegeben, da gebe ich Euch Recht. Doch noch nie in diesem Ausmass und nie durch das Handeln der Menscheit. 
Alles lief nach Gottes- bzw Mutter Erdes Willen ab. Doch heute entscheiden wir, 
wie wir unsere Heimat behandeln... Oder glaubt Ihr, die Dinosaurier hätten auch schon Autos gefahren und Tonnen von CO2 in die Atmosphäre geblasen? Aber Ihr solltet Euch im Klaren sein, dass die Erde sich rächen wird und menschliche Zivilisation auslöschen und bestrafen wird.
Die Erde wird sich rächen und sie tut es jetzt gerade... Zu viele Naturkatastrophen, zu viele Tote, die gar keine Schuld trifft, sterben wegen EUREM, verzeiht den Ausdruck, SCHEISS Verhalten Euch und der Umwelt gegenüber...

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt, scheissegal was Ihr über meine Meinung denkt. Auch wenn sie im ersten Moment ziemlich abgedroschen und blöd klingt, werdet Ihr in rascher Zeit einsehen, dass es wahr ist...

Mit freundlichen und mahnenden Grüssen


Kloros


----------



## glacios (16. April 2007)

@ Kloros
loooooooooooooool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  echt Mann, du hast die Weisheit mit Suppenkellen gefressen...weiter so! (Achtung: Ironie!!). Was du hier laberst verdient eigentlich nur noch einen Bann, echt mann!
Ich möchte hier auch gar net zitieren und deine - verzeih mir den Ausdruck - beschissene Argumentation auseinanderrupfen wie die Schreddermaschine ein Blatt Papier, aber - um mich kurz zu fassen - deine Meinung passt zu deinem Namen: *Klo*ros (oder soll ich besser sagen: sie passt IN deinen Namen?)

Viel Spaß noch im Himmel!


----------



## Kloros (16. April 2007)

Danke danke, ich weiss die meinung von kompletten Vollidioten wirklich zu schätzen... und sie geht mir, Huuch!, wie ein ferrari am arsch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (17. April 2007)

also 1. die welt besitzt gar kein gehirn, um soetwas wie rachegedanken zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. ich glaube schon, das die dinos auto gehabt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal im ernst .. wir können die katastrophe eh nicht mehr aufhalten, wir können sie eventuell verlangsamen, aber nicht aufhalten, dafür geht das shcon viel zu lange so


----------



## Centekhor (17. April 2007)

Kloros schrieb:


> Oder glaubt Ihr, die Dinosaurier hätten auch schon Autos gefahren und Tonnen von CO2 in die Atmosphäre geblasen?


Gibts heute noch soviele AKTIVE Vulkane wie vor 60Millionen Jahren? 



Kloros schrieb:


> Aber Ihr solltet Euch im Klaren sein, dass die Erde sich rächen wird und menschliche Zivilisation auslöschen und bestrafen wird.


Erinnert mich an ne Zeichentrickserie .. glaub die hieß Captain Planet ... 



Kloros schrieb:


> Die Erde wird sich rächen und sie tut es jetzt gerade... Zu viele Naturkatastrophen, zu viele Tote, die gar keine Schuld trifft, sterben wegen EUREM, verzeiht den Ausdruck, SCHEISS Verhalten Euch und der Umwelt gegenüber...


Ok, wenn der Erde zwei Arme wachsen und sie mich erwürgen wird, dann wird sie dafür nen Grund haben...
Unser Scheiss Verhalten? die Probleme haben wir seit JAHRZEHNTEN ... jetzt gibts da nen Riesen-Hype drum und alle schreien laut rum? Ich brauch mir nix vorwerfen lassen, ich arbeite zwar in der Industrie, jedoch nicht in der Schwerindustrie (nein, wir pumpen keine Milliarden Kubikmeter an Dreck in die Luft oder sonstwohin), mein Auto hat eine relativ geringe CO²-Emission, ich werf nicht allen Müll in die Landschaft ...



Kloros schrieb:


> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt, scheissegal was Ihr über meine Meinung denkt. Auch wenn sie im ersten Moment ziemlich abgedroschen und blöd klingt, werdet Ihr in rascher Zeit einsehen, dass es wahr ist...


Stell das Atmen ein, das spart unmengen an CO² ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@glacios: Respekt, ich kann sowas nie lassen, so ´ne Argumentation etwas zu "untermauern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

